# General > Biodiversity >  FREE Bumblebee Photography Walk

## Birdie Wife

For people interested in bumblebees and photography, here's an event about... how to photograph bees!! Gordon Mackie has some really beautiful photos - I've attached a few here to give you a taster.

----------


## stellakelly

Really beautiful photography. Love your Gordon Mackie work.

----------

